# Advice on honeymoon destinations - Jan 09



## Peeete (9 Aug 2008)

Hi,

Getting married early Jan 09 and looking at booking a honeymoon now. A lot of material seems to be focused on summer weddings. Was thinking about Caribean. Any advice from anyone with ideas about the caribean (or any others?) would be useful! We are planning on about 10 days due to work 

Any help appreciated!


----------



## narky (9 Aug 2008)

we went to mexico.  the weather was lovely most of the time.  thing is it nearly took us a day to get to...... we stayed 9 nights and it was long enough because we went to one of those compounds basically where you eat in and everything.  you'll need somewhere relaxing after the wedding.  have never felt so tired.  we went all inclusive also which was great for the cocktails by the pool all day!!! no wonder we were tired!

anyway then we went on to florida and it was scorching also.  
if i had the time again i;d go to thailand!perfect time of year for there


----------



## tosullivan (9 Aug 2008)

That time of year suits better to the far east/india.  Maldives/Seychelles maybe?  Only problem is most places are going to take you about 11hrs min flight time, so you could end up losing 2 days just traveliing


----------



## Ron Burgundy (9 Aug 2008)

Peeete said:


> Hi,
> 
> Getting married early Jan 09 and looking at booking a honeymoon now. A lot of material seems to be focused on summer weddings. Was thinking about Caribean. Any advice from anyone with ideas about the caribean (or any others?) would be useful! We are planning on about 10 days due to work
> 
> Any help appreciated!



Congrats, i got married this Jan and we went on a Cruise to the Caribean, to Key West and then up to Orlando. 

The cruise was amazing and the food was great as well. Really enjoyed it. Key West was like heaven. We had a suite looking out over the Gulf of Mexico.

You could do a 7 or 8 night cruise and there is lots of time to relax etc cough cough on the ship and then enjoy the beaches etc during the day !!


----------



## legalhawk (9 Aug 2008)

i;d cash in on the southern hemis given your going for a winter wedding here, we got married in May last year and had a no. of southern H destinations in mind but we'd be going in their winter so settled on British Columbia, Canada, which was fab but our wish was for Argentina (we're going this oct instead) but irish summer weddings(which come with as much risk of rain than winter weddings) constrict you to more northern locations, if you've the time head as far as you can & i'd rate New Zealand as the best country i've ever visited! enjoy deciding it's the nicest part of the wedding planning process!!!!.


----------



## Peeete (9 Aug 2008)

Don't know about fun in deciding! We were also thinking about Mexico, but Maldives/Seychelles could also be an option. Mexico or Caribean gives the option of short stop-off in US on way home. Its a pity about the travel times. We're also planing on taking in Australia, New Zealand later next year when we have more holidays at the same time. Trying to get as many opinions and options before digging into prices etc.


----------



## tester1 (10 Aug 2008)

Congrats, getting married around then too.. .xmas. 
Same prob too much choice. I like the sound of Key West though. 
Can you anyone give recommendations for hotels there and what there is to do? Thanks


----------



## thundercat (10 Aug 2008)

I stayed in the Author's Guesthouse when I was in Key West, absolutely loved it, each room is named after an American writer and styled in a completely different way. It's so chilled out in Key West and they have the celebration of the sunset every night with street performers etc. There is Duvall St where you can do the Duvall Crawl along the bars! Also great restaurants-lots of seafood. Lots of Hemingway buzz around the place as well. Key West would be a great place to honeymoon especially tied in with Miami for a bit of city action.


----------



## mooney76 (10 Aug 2008)

Costa rica is a cracking spot too


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Aug 2008)

tester1 said:


> Congrats, getting married around then too.. .xmas.
> Same prob too much choice. I like the sound of Key West though.
> Can you anyone give recommendations for hotels there and what there is to do? Thanks



we stayed in the Ocean Key, amazing place and amazing view. Now cheap, but hey its your honeymoon.

Any other info about key west pop me a PM !!


----------



## Stevo2006 (10 Aug 2008)

We went to Antigua in Jan for our honeymoon and weather was fantastic. Not sure how you would feel going there now considering recent events there. Oh, and we also went for 10 days all inclusive which was perfect.


----------



## Complainer (10 Aug 2008)

Cape Town would be lovely at that time of year. You might be too exhausted to make the most of a long haul trip just after the wedding. Why not in for a cheap and cheerful Canary's for this one, and keep your cash and energy for next year? You'll probably spend most of the first week sleeping anyway.


----------



## S.L.F (10 Aug 2008)

Complainer said:


> Why not in for a cheap and cheerful Canary's for this one, and keep your cash and energy for next year? You'll probably spend most of the first week sleeping anyway.



I'll never forget the first week of my honeymoon slept like a baby for most of it.

My advice would be the same as Complainers' go with cheap and cheerful.


----------



## z101 (11 Aug 2008)

Cuba offer good value and has 5 star resorts with plenty to do. Weather is perfect in the carribean in Jan/Feb


----------



## NorfBank (11 Aug 2008)

If you want the Maldives, you'll have to get your skates on. We're going in the second week of Jan 09 but we booked about 2 months ago and even at that time a lot of our first choice resorts were fully booked. December and January are their busiest months apparently. Good luck!


----------



## shesells (11 Aug 2008)

How about Asia? Thailand is lovely in January. 

Personally I'm not a fan of isolated islands like the Maldives and the Seychelles. They are so expensive, to get there and while you're there. Everything is imported. One of my best friends was in the Maldives on honeymoon and paid €30 for a €10 bottle of sunscreen because they forgot to pack theirs!


----------



## Peeete (11 Aug 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I'll never forget the first week of my honeymoon slept like a baby for most of it.
> 
> My advice would be the same as Complainers' go with cheap and cheerful.



We were initially thinking of the cheap and cheerful and then doing something bigger later on but we changed our minds. The main reason was the association of a honeymoon with luxury, etc... I'd hate to look back in a few years and regret it...


----------



## Peeete (11 Aug 2008)

What are peoples general opinion and experience with the all inclusive packages. Are they worth it or are you better with more freedom?


----------



## SkippyOD (14 Aug 2008)

St Lucia is definitely a place I would recommend, Ladera is a fantastic boutique hotel and StoneField Villas nearby are also fab.

I live in Jamaica so I'm a bit biased on this one, Negril is where I'd recommend, somewhere on the cliffs (Catcha Falling Star, RockHouse, Tensing Pen) or beach it at Couples Swept Away.

Bahamas / Nassau, I would recommed Compass Point Hotel, but would suggest a few days on Harbour Island and Pink Sand Beach.


----------



## delisha (14 Aug 2008)

wat bout Dubai? nice weather dat time of year. we went for our HM had a ball. best of both worlds- class beaches but lively city, shopping etc. plenty to do-or not to do if u just wanna relax. our HM cost less than 1500 for 8 nites at 4* hotel wit flights. top service couldn't do enuf. plus i used to live der so wud really recommend.


----------



## narky (14 Aug 2008)

peeeete we went all inclusive for our honeymoon in mexico.  we loved the absolute freedom of lying at the pool and getting drinks all day without even thinking of money just gave tips to the guys.  to be honest it was well worth it and i'd love to go on another trip like this.  it works well in the fancy resorts in places like mexico because you're not really leaving the 'compound' much and as everyone has pointed out you'll be lolling at the pool but will be knackered.  we had 5 restaurants to choose from so it's not like we were going to the same one every night.  it was secrets capri by the way in mexico and we loved it.  the all inclusvie made the holiday more relaxing and made us feel more pampered BUT make sure you read the reviews of the place before deciding


----------



## Peeete (14 Aug 2008)

After taking on board recommedations went into travel agent to discuss ideas yesterday. We put a package together going to Cancun in Mexico (either the dreams hotel or the moon palace) foe 7 nights and the flying to international drive in Orlando (Doubletree Castle) for 4 nights.

We're also looking at a similar option to Aruba.

Has anyone any experience of these hotels/areas?


----------



## narky (15 Aug 2008)

we did exactly the same.  went to orlando for 3 nights.  stayed in the doubletree universal just opposite universal studios.  did one day in disney land magic kingdom and one day in universal studios and the roller coaster part.  found that was plenty for us.  some people say you could spend 2 weeks there but it wa enough for me anyway.  went to a few outlet stores in the eve and they were great and cheap.  the hotel was fine.  basic enough but they upgraded us to a massive room when said on honeymoon.


----------



## tyrekicker (15 Aug 2008)

Cuba, fly direct from Shannon, no shopping except for cigars, 5-star all inclusive, don't even have to carry cash, great beaches. pure relaxation.

Vist before the Amercians turn it into their playground again.....


----------



## Peeete (15 Aug 2008)

narky said:


> we did exactly the same.  went to orlando for 3 nights.  stayed in the doubletree universal just opposite universal studios.  did one day in disney land magic kingdom and one day in universal studios and the roller coaster part.  found that was plenty for us.  some people say you could spend 2 weeks there but it wa enough for me anyway.  went to a few outlet stores in the eve and they were great and cheap.  the hotel was fine.  basic enough but they upgraded us to a massive room when said on honeymoon.



We were in Universal studios last year in LA. I think the one in Orlando is pretty similar?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Aug 2008)

Peeete said:


> I'd hate to look back in a few years and regret it...


 
We cut lots of corners for our wedding many many years ago. I have never regretted it nor has my wife. If I was doing it over I would cut even more corners. (Yes, that means you auntie!). Over 30 years later we have had lots of holidays and events and memories. Our wedding is just one of many.


----------



## mell61 (15 Aug 2008)

we did Florida plus cruise and I'd recommend it.  
Firstly as a couple of posters have said, forget anything for first few days, you will easily sleep for 16hrs for 2-3 days, you won't think you are that tired, but you will be ;-)
The cruise is good, we did short 3 night one out of port canavaral, and I would go back for longer next time.   My only regret is that they put us on a table for 2 for the duration, grand for 1 night, but come 2nd or 3rd night I'd have enjoyed some other people to talk to.... 
Alternatively have you considered doing Europe, I'd love to do 4-5 days in somewhere like Rome, see the sights and sounds when it isn't mad busy, then head off to somewhere like Positano to enjoy some luxury.  Weather wise its not warm, but some places are as good in the winter without the crowds.
I would be hard pressed doing the Seychelles / Maldives, I know some people who spent over a day travelling to and from, and thats a chunk out of your time!
Dubai I would consider, I've been there in January a few times, and its 25-30 degrees, but with so much construction going on my friends living there said it  can get very dusty as some of the beach resorts.... Think of it arrive with celt white colour, leave white from dust!     If you did go, check out Hatta fort about 50km from Dubai, its in hilly region and nice to visit and overnight in.
Well good luck!


----------



## Yellow Belly (15 Aug 2008)

Spent our honeymoon in Carribean 4 years ago. Had 7 nights at The Sandy Lane, Barbados- the ultimate in luxury. Bit pricey but a once in a lifetime experience.

We then spent 10 nights on a Carribean Cruise with Royal Carribean. This was really great, as the ship was basically one big floating 5 star hotel. We got to stop over at Cayman Islands, Mexico, Haiiti, Jamaica & The Bahamas. Was a great way to see the whole Carribean in one go.

Hope you have a great time whatever you decide. All the best.


----------



## GoldWings (15 Aug 2008)

We went to Croatia - lovely and relaxing, quick flight and blue water! Stayed in a 5* hotel. 
I've travelled a bit and would deffo recommend Thailand. 

Friends of mine are getting married in a few weeks and have decided to go to Japan, of all places! 1st few days they will be staying on a secluded island; the rest, touring Kyoto, Tokyo etc... they are getting a partially escorted tour with www.japanirelandtravel.ie (Absolutely no afilliation with this company - just dying to hear how they get on and will possibly conisder it ourselves!)


----------



## yob (17 Aug 2008)

well i wouldn't recommend the carabean at all,was in barbados many years ago and had a fantastic time,but the drug seen on the street today,you just get hassled all the time,people in jamacia are down right rude,you cant step outside your hotel,theres nothing in st lucia except your lovely hotel and sun,so if you want to sleep for a week its perfect.
someone mentioned south africa,its fantastic,theres such a buzz in capetown,great food great wine and great service,so much to do i'd be here all day.
thialand another great option,why not look at india,or sri lanka,these places have so much more to offer,fantastic hotels,where talking real luxury here,at an afordable price.
was talking to a friend resently who is well traveled,he went to egypt last winter,and said its the best hes ever been,i've never been but its now on my hit list,best of luck with everything.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Aug 2008)

We got married in January and went to Maderia for a week, got a really good hotel, weather was grand and it was very peaceful. We then did an Alaskan cruise and went up the Rockies later on in the year

To be honest, you are going to be so tired after the wedding, why go a long distance and somewhere exotic when you frankly you 'll just want to relax?


----------



## Peeete (1 Sep 2008)

Just an update to thread - After much deliberation and reviewing etc. we decided to go with Cancun for 10 days followed up with 4 days in Orlando on way back. Hope all goes well now!


----------



## slookie (1 Sep 2008)

am going on honeymoon same time...2 jan. That sounds like somethin we would be interested in doing. do you mind me asking the details and price peeete?/


----------



## tester1 (1 Sep 2008)

Snap Slookie... 2nd of Jan for me too and would love to know price etc. 
Honeymoon hunting is hard work!


----------



## Peeete (2 Sep 2008)

I'm not sure of the full breakdown of the details, but this is roughly correct - It worked out about €4,300 ish. This is all inclusive in Cancun in a 5* hotel followed by I think 4* in Orlando (International Drive). This also includes internal flight to Orlando.


----------



## slookie (2 Sep 2008)

doesnt sound too bad! any idea of name of hotel in cancun?


----------



## QED (3 Sep 2008)

We are getting married in early April 09 and just starting to plan honeymoon. 

We wanted the usual Honeymoon relaxation but also something (slightly) different. The Travel Agent recommended Cuba for that time of year. Could anyone recommend 5 star resort for approx 1 week and maybe a hotel in Havanna for a few nights?


----------



## soy (3 Sep 2008)

NH Park Hotel is the best hotel in Havana and can be had for less than 100€ / night on venere. Check www.tripadvisor.com 
Valderaro is the main tourist resort. Most travel agents will get a better package price on resort+flights than you will manage yourself


----------



## cruchan09 (4 Sep 2008)

Stayed in the Hotel Telegrapho in Havana for three nights on my honeymoon 5 years ago and it was really nice - simple decor, friendly staff and great location in the centre of old Havana. You may prefer a hotel on the seafront though. Then spent 10 days all inclusive in Beaches Resort in Varadero which wasn't great from a food point of view, but facilities and staff were ok. Much better I have been told is the 5 star Sandals resort. Be aware that a holiday in Cuba is not like a holiday in North America or Europe. Food can be dodgy; you will be haselled on the streets for money in Havana, the eletricity will fail at least once a day in Havana and in some rural spots (it failed when we were in a cave on a day trip - talk about dark). That said it is an amazing place and is worth seeing before it becomes americanised.


----------

